# CHMR FEATURED HORSE FOR ADOPTION



## Marty (Feb 27, 2008)

Meet Cody! Cody is presently *Meet Chance's Miniature Horse Rescue Featured Horse* now up for adoption.

This little guy has been in foster care for nearly 6 months and it's time that he go to his new adoptive parents and a place he can finally call home.

Cody is a 06 gelded colt, bay pinto with chrome; star, stripe, and white on all 4 legs. He is measuring in right now at 31.75. This guy is sweet, gentle and mother approved. He has not been abused or starved and has no mental hang ups. The iceing on the cake is that Cody is AMHR registered and we have his papers in order which will be sent with him. HURRAY! This makes him elgible to be shown in AMHR performance and drive him later on when he grows up. And guess what else? He has FLYING W FARMS on his papers too in his background so this little feller is no slouch and he should have potential for all sorts of great things so how's that grab you???

Cody is priced at $350.00 which lets face it folks, this is very reasonable for a nice little registered dude in good health and good condition. He is located in Illinois so transportation would be up to you, but when possible, we do try to help out with that if needed.

If you are interested in Cody, please go to the CMHR website and download and submit the proper adoption forms to us.

Many thanks to you and have a great day!

Marty Garrison, Brave Little Prancers

CMHR Board of Directors


----------



## Champ (Feb 28, 2008)

Marty I wish I lived closer cause Cody is definitely a cutie and I'd love to have him in my barn....any idea on how much it costs to ship horses to NH from Illinois?


----------



## ling ling (Feb 28, 2008)

I think I know of someone who this mini would be perfect for. Where can they find the adoption application?

Thanks


----------



## Gini (Feb 28, 2008)

Our forms are on our CMHR web page.

Cody needs a wonderful home so any help would be great!!!!

http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 28, 2008)

aw

he is so cute.

Keep us posted on him.


----------



## ~Dan (Mar 1, 2008)

i would so like to adopt him but i live in ny and have looked at cody before and if he isnt already adopted in a few monthes i may adopt him.


----------

